# Japanese Water Car اختراع يابانى الماء بدل البنزين



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
من اليابان 
اخترع احد الشباب جهاز يعمل على تحليل الماء الى غازيه الهيدروجين القابل للاشتعال والاكسجين المساعد له على الاشتعال

ليحصل على وقود الماء 
انه وقود 
انظف للبيئة 

ارخص ربما مجانى

اقوى فى الاداء 

يحافظ على المحرك 

عند حرقه يعود الى صورتة الاولى =الماء

سهل التطبيق لمن اراد 

يفتح الافاق لعمل الكثير من المشروعات

وجالون الماء = 5 لترات = يكفى للسير بالسيارة مسافة 700 كيلومتر

هذا هو الفكر الياباني وسبب نجاحهم فهل نكون مثلهم 

الرابط لمن اراد المشاهدة هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs

اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs 

 كود:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1OWDcWoXHs 

اسم الفلم 

Japanese Water Car 

بعض الصور لللتوضيح

=







 
=


 

=



 

=



 
=



 
=



 

=



 


تابع الصور​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

باقى الصور 

=
صورة المخترع وهو يقود الميكروباص حقه



 

=

صورة العادم عند خروجه من الشكمان 
فقط بخار ماء صحى ونظيف



 


=

صورة السيارة فى مركز براءة الاختراعات



 


=

صورة قيد برائة الاختراع



 


=

صورة السيارة 



 


=

السيارة هنا وهى تتحرك بوقود الماء 



 


=

صورة تشرح حركة وقود الماء بالمحرك



 


=


تابع الصور​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بعض الصور 

 لحركة الاشواط بالمحرك وتداخل الغاز 


 =


 

 

 =
 

 
 =
 

 
 =
 

 
 =
 

 


 =
 

 

 =
 

 
 =​ تابع الصور


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

تابع الصور 

 =

 



 =

 

 

 =
 صورة احد الخبراء يشرح مدى جدية وكفاءة هذا الوقود المنتج من الماء

 

 


 =
 صورة ملئ خزان الوقود بالماء للسيارة 

 



 =
 لاحظ كلمة ماء باليابانى فى الصورة

 

 

 =
 صورة خزان الوقود للماء بالسيارة ولاحظ منسوب الماء به 

 

 

 =
 صورة ادارة المحرك والضغط على دواسة البنزين 

 



 =

 تابع الصور​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

باقي الصور

 =
 السير والتحرك بالسيارة فى شوارع المدينة 
 وودعا لتلوث الهواء


 

 

 =

 

 

 =

 

 

 =


 

 

 =

 صورة احد الخبراء يشرح بنشرة التلفاز اليابانى هذا المنتج الجديد

 

 


 =

 تمت بحمد الله تعالى 

 =

 فهل سنجد يوما من يقدم للعرب هذا الوقود المحافظ على البيئة


​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع شبيه 
ولكنه يعتمد على المحرك الكهربي للسيارة وليس المحرك الاحتراق الداخلى كما هو الحال في ذالك الميكروباص



 * شركة جيناباكس اليابانية تنزل سيارة تعمل بالماء الى السوق/وتنهي عهد النفط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92847.html


*





5==












*Water energy system (WES)*
- The WES generates direct current.






====

HOME > New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with O...
*New Fuel Cell System 'Generates Electricity with Only Water, Air'*

Jun 13, 2008 19:30
Kouji Kariatsumari, Nikkei Electronics 
Printer-Friendly
digg This!
E-Mail Article
del.icio.us




Prototyped vehicle



120W fuel cell system



Internal portion of the 120W fuel cell stack



300W generation system mounted in a luggage room (left)


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع لمخترع اخر ندج في تسيير السيارة بوقود الماء
ولكنه اعتمد على محرك السيارة العادى =الاحتراق الداخلى 
واستخدم طريقة بانتونى المعتمدة على الحرارة العالية بالاضافة الى بعض التعديلات حقه

هنا *استبدل بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع
*

 * استبدل بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html

*


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91057.html









ها هو يظهر فى شاشة التلفار فى نشرة الاخبار كما بالصورة
13
==

صورة العادم بعد الضغط على الدواسة البننزين ولاحظ الكم العالى لبخار الماء
لاتلوث لا اكاسيد لا سموم بالهواء 
فقط بخار ماء








لاحظ عند ضغطه على دواسة البنزين ان العادم فقط بخار ماء لا تلوث للبيئة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

وهنا رابط لمخترع اخر 
صمم سيارة تسير بوقود الماء معتمدا على التحليلي الكهربي للماء



 * سيارة صغيرة تسير بوقود الماء بدل البنزين

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91654.html




> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91654.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

* Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء



*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html




> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html




صورة الجهاز









3==

صورة وحدة انتاج الوقود


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اخر

هنا



 * شاحنة متوسطة يسير بوقود الماء بدلا من البنزين - وداعا لغلاء البنزين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91655.html

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91655.html



> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91655.html


1==

صورة الشاحنة












==
صورة الخلية والعادات لقياس ضغط الغاز
















تمت بحمد الله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اخر

هنا



 * سيارة تعمل بوقود الماء تجربة ناجحة ومثيرة - شرح بالصور

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91710.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91710.html



> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91710.html



==
صوة السيارة وهى تعمل











عنالك عدة اضافات وتخديلات قام بها هذا المخترع 
فانتظروها
==











6==
تتبع بالصور اسلوب التوصيلات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اخر 
لاحد السيارات اللتى تعمل بالماء 



 * Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01سيارة تعمل على الماء تجربة مثيرة لا للينزين


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92290.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92290.html



> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92290.html











5==

صورة التحكم فى العادم للسيارة وضبط المحرك










6=


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع اخر



 * سيارة معدلة لتعمل بوقود الماء

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91005.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91005.html





> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91005.html




الك بطريقة جديدة

باستخدام مايسمى البلازما او الفولت المستمر المتقطع عالى الجهد

و لم يكشف عنها الا اننى استطيع ان اتوقع ان تكون باستخدام خلايا تحليل مائى عالى الجهد الكهربي


ولاحظ انه من الضغط على دواسة البنزين يتزايد خروج الغاز بسرعة عاليه جدا








وحدة التحليل للماء و بري تكثف بعض بخار الماء عليها من الداخل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع امحرك يعتمد على وقود عجيب



 * holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html




> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html







2==
صورة جميع المشتملات للاختراع








3==
مكان دخول الهواء للمحرك -محل الكربراتير








4==
صورة ماسورة الوقود المائي


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

* أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html




> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html





صورة خلية انتاج الوقود











2==








3==
صورة اسم المعهد










4==

صورة المعهد









5==


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم حجات تشرح القلب فعلا وتحمس الواحد 
ياااااااااااااااه لو الواحد معاه فلوس .........
على كلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم حجات تشرح القلب فعلا وتحمس الواحد
> ياااااااااااااااه لو الواحد معاه فلوس .........
> على كلا بارك الله فيك


جزاك الله خيرا 

ولعلها تكون سببا فى ان تصل تلك الاختراعات الى شبابنا ليقدموا لنا افضل منها فى مجال وقود الماء

والوقود النظيف الغير ملوث للبيئة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1395288/japanese_invent_car_that_runs_on_water/

رابط جديد الشرح باللغة EN


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (20 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=84561


من اذاعة رويتر للسيارة اليابانية اللتى تسير بالماء فقط


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

*Japanese Water Car

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIx5wmOaWls

*


----------

